# F250 Theft recovery/popped ignition



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I dont know if I will get much feedback on here, but im looking at buying a 2000 F250 theft recovery with a popped ignition, how pricey does that get to replace?


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ignitions are cheap to replace. That year probably doesnt have the computer key. But the other problem is. Why would someone steal a 2000 f250? Be weary of that. Truck may have issues and owner just wanted insurance claim to get out of it.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

MrPLow2011;1284464 said:


> Ignitions are cheap to replace. That year probably doesnt have the computer key. But the other problem is. Why would someone steal a 2000 f250? Be weary of that. Truck may have issues and owner just wanted insurance claim to get out of it.


If it's a theft recovery, there's going to be a lot more to replace than a $70 ignition tumbler...  No super duties had chipped keys until 08, and even then it was an option.

Why would someone steal an F250? Why not? Easy to steal, dependable, they blend in, and they can cram a crapload of immigrants or drugs into them!


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds more like a repo than a theft recovery JMOThumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

A quick picture, currently bid to $650 not a bad rig for under $1500 or so. MIleage reads 26,000 but who knows if its right again it is a PA salvage title-theft


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice lookin rig good luck with the out come


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Went and looked at the truck the day before the auction, no motor, no trans, which wasnt listed and copart usually does a good job with pictures and dcsription. Needless to say, on auction day the preliminary bid was $2850 and bidding didnt start yet, Its all online bidding but I didnt sit around at watch it get bid.

The winner was in for a surprise im sure


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

MatthewG;1285428 said:


> Went and looked at the truck the day before the auction, no motor, no trans, which wasnt listed and copart usually does a good job with pictures and dcsription. Needless to say, on auction day the preliminary bid was $2850 and bidding didnt start yet, Its all online bidding but I didnt sit around at watch it get bid.
> 
> The winner was in for a surprise im sure


LOL. Now that you say no motor or trans, she does look a little high in the front for a 2wd...


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

MatthewG;1285428 said:


> Went and looked at the truck the day before the auction, no motor, no trans, which wasnt listed and copart usually does a good job with pictures and dcsription. Needless to say, on auction day the preliminary bid was $2850 and bidding didnt start yet, Its all online bidding but I didnt sit around at watch it get bid.
> 
> The winner was in for a surprise im sure


lol thats too funny I love how people bid just to be winners and then get the shaft :laughing:

some guy bid 18k on a track dozer in an auction and he got so excited and minutes later he gets the keys and he cant start it and when he jumped it ran like crap he was pissed and kept saying oh well its mine now to his buddy loool


----------

